# Country Store for sale



## phildirt (Jan 11, 2008)

Country store for sale in NE Georgia. This is a well established business that would be a great family operation. It has many income streams including hot breakfasts/ lunch, groceries, beer/wine sales and hunting / fishing supplies. Gas and lottery sales could easily be added. It is located on a state highway in Georgia's deer capital. The owner has reached retirement age and is anxious to find the right family to take over her business. It is only minutes away from America's best college town, Athens,Ga.


----------



## AJ Williams (Jun 29, 2007)

What are the Particulars? You know like size or price. maybe some pics.


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

Sounds great, but I'll bet the cost of shipping it to Va would be waaaay too much!


----------



## phildirt (Jan 11, 2008)

The price is only $175,000! In the last 2 years (w/o gas or lottery) it has had revenues between 265k and 300k. It is on a state highway and gets lots of truck traffic and also sits in the middle of some of the best whitetail hunting in the southeast. So it gets really good hunter traffic in season. It sits on a corner lot and includes 3 buildings the main store, ahunting/fishing supply building and alarge block storage building.


----------



## annabella1 (Feb 11, 2003)

Does that include the inventory? If not what kind of arrangements are there for suppliers, stocking etc. Any chance of owner finance?


----------



## phildirt (Jan 11, 2008)

Yes it includes inventory building land business. The whole thing will be yours.


----------

